# Kdenlive problems



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 10, 2010)

I believe it! I use Q6600 2,4GHZ quad core, 8800GTX GDDR3 768MB and 2 Giga RAM DDR3.
I TRIED EVERYTHING! Kdenlive is too slow! AGP enabled. HD work just fine everywhere! Except Kdenlive! Please someone help me!
I am completely disappointed. I asked on any forum, any site, anyone I know. I completely freak out. I want to create a movie and I can't!
I don't even know where is the problem. On my hardware? On Kdenlive? On Kdenlive posts, never got answer.
I remember at least 2 posts: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19046 & http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18467 about that.
I need really someone to help me here.

PS: Opening kdenlive from terminal, I take this:

```
/usr/local/kde4/bin/kdenlive
kdenlive(46363)/kdeui (KIconLoader) KSharedDataCache::Private::mapSharedMemory: Failed to establish shared memory mapping, will fallback to 
private memory -- memory usage will increase 
File given:  true 
Color mode changed to  0 
File given:  true 
QWidget::insertAction: Attempt to insert null action
QWidget::insertAction: Attempt to insert null action
kdenlive(46363)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:
```
Google say nothing about that.
Also melt and ffplay play video too slow.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 11, 2010)

*Little sound help?*

I finally made it. Kdenlive play video just fine. Only one small issue. I import a clip and play just fine (with sound). When I go to play it again, sound disappear without reason. Any help?


----------



## richardpl (Nov 11, 2010)

Are you using GENERIC kernel?

Some programs depends on sysvsem, sem, sysvshm, sysvmsg kernel modules and procfs & linprocfs mounted.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 11, 2010)

I use custom kernel and all the above modules are loaded. procfs & linprocfs too. I fix video but I have sound problem. I import a video. Play just fine with sound but only the first time. If I will go to play it again, sound stop!


----------

